# Steelseries Xai Thread



## Painxx (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
hab gehört, dass die Steelseries Xai nun zu kaufen gibt. Ich wollte fragen, ob das stimmt... falls ja, wird einer von euch sie kaufen?


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Oktober 2009)

Xai ist noch nirgendwo erhältlich aber die Kinzu ist inzwischen auch bei uns erhältlich, z.B. bei Caseking.

PS: Xai kommt auf jeden Fall ins Haus, Kinzu werde ich mir auch besorgen


----------



## Painxx (3. Oktober 2009)

wann wird dann die xai erhältlich sein?


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Oktober 2009)

gibt nichts offizielles


----------



## Painxx (4. Oktober 2009)

offizieles nicht, aber bei einigen shops ist es ab next woche erhältlich


----------



## Bullveyr (4. Oktober 2009)

das sind die gleichen Shops bei denen sie laut älteren Terminen schon verfügbar sein müsste, darauf würde ich nicht vertrauen


----------



## Arctosa (4. Oktober 2009)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> das sind die gleichen Shops bei denen sie laut älteren Terminen schon verfügbar sein müsste, darauf würde ich nicht vertrauen


Da hat er recht. Das Kave gab es laut alternate ab Mai 09 und und immer wurde es einen Monat nach hintengeschoben, ab September wurde es dann ausgeliefert.


----------



## Bullveyr (5. Oktober 2009)

Xai pre-order bei SteelSeries: klick



> Estimated time of shipping is 3 weeks


----------



## Painxx (6. Oktober 2009)

> Shipping October 30th, 2009



d.h. xai ist erst ab 30.Oktober lieferbar?


----------



## Bullveyr (6. Oktober 2009)

jup, zumindest direkt im SteelSeries Shop, kann natürlich sein, dass sie irgendwo (auf der Welt) schon vorher verfügbar ist

ausgehend von Kinzu/9HD dürfte Caseking die Xai bei uns imho als erstes haben


----------



## Bullveyr (7. Oktober 2009)

in der neuen PCGH ist übrigens ein Test der Xai


----------



## Painxx (8. Oktober 2009)

jep, hab die heut im Kiosk durchgelesen .. zuerst wollte ich die G500, aber Xai wird alles PWNEn


----------



## buzty (8. Oktober 2009)

kann mir evtl. einer schnell die wertung sagen (also nur %)? hab die ausgabe hier grad nicht zur hand 

ist auch n test der kinzu drin? die interessiert mich eig noch mehr als die xai...


----------



## Bullveyr (8. Oktober 2009)

Ausstattung (20%): 1,98
Eigenschaften (20%): 1,53
Leistung (60%): 1,40

Gesamt: 1,56

Würde aber auf nackten Zahlen ganz allgemein nicht viel geben, v.a. ergeben sie irgendwie im Vergleich zum Text und zu den anderen getesteten Nagern nicht unbedingt Sinn.

Kinzu ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Painxx (9. Oktober 2009)

hm, was ist eigentlich besser: Xai oder Kinzu?


----------



## Bullveyr (9. Oktober 2009)

von der Ausstattung/Features und Technik her ganz klar die Xai

Wer aber eine sehr kleine, sehr leichte Maus (Xai ist natürlich auch nicht wirklich groß und mit 94g relativ leicht) ohne Seitentasten sucht, ist mit der Kinzu wohl besser beraten.

Hauptzielgruppe der Kinzu sind übrigens die Asiaten, zum einen die RTS-Gamer und zum anderen auch die Internetcafes, darum sind die Glidepads eher auf Haltbarkeit als auf wenig Widerstand getrimmt.


----------



## Bullveyr (2. November 2009)

Ich hatte vorher ne Ikari Laser (davor ne Deathadder), Sens war 32cm/360°, mit der Xai hab ich sie ein wenig runter geschraubt, nutze Claw/Finger-Grip.

Die Xai liegt mir auf jeden Fall besser in der Hand als die Ikari, welche mir aber auch sehr gut liegt (sonst hätte ich sie ja nicht 2 Jahre verwendet ), irgendwie kann ich sie wesentlich "lockerer" halten als die Ikari.
Sie ist sehr griffig, auch wenn die Oberfläche glatter ist als es die Pics vermuten lassen würden, selbst wenn man gerade etwas schwitzigere Hände hat und lässt sich auch sehr gut anheben/umsetzen, lift-off distance von 1mm (weniger als 1 CD) ist echt nice.
Die Xai fühlt sich auch sehr hochwertig an, da klappert nix, die Verarbeitungsqualität passt also auf den ersten Blick, wie es auf lange Sicht ausschaut wird sich zeigen. 

Die Hauptasten sind ziemlich hart, werden aber mit der Zeit wie üblich etwas weicher, mir gefallen sie auf jeden Fall sehr gut, knackig und gezielt auslösbar.
Der Druckpunkt der Daumentasten passt auch.

Durch meinen Griff kann ich die Seitentasten nicht einfach durch drehen des Daumens auslösen, ich muss also den Daumen umsetzen, das musste ich aber bisher bei jeder Maus. Viel brauche ich die Daumentasten beim zocken sowieso nicht aber maybe versuche ich meinen Griff etwas zu ändern.
Bei anderen Händen und Grips, v.a. Palm-Grip, dürfte es auf jeden Fall möglich sein (darauf hat SteelSeries bei der Entwicklung auf jeden Fall wert gelegt ).
Die Zusatztasten auf der rechten Seite (also der falschen ) hab ich bisher nie versehentlich ausgelöst noch waren sie mir je im Weg, hab dafür auch extra mal andere Grips simuliert.

Die diversen Einstellungen über das LCD funktionieren tadellos. Ein Kritikpunkt bei der Ikari war die angebliche zu helle LED des CPI-Indikators (hat mich nie gestört), zum einen ist sie bei der Xai imho sicher nicht zu hell und zum anderen leuchtet die LED nun nur bei einem der beiden eingestellen CPI-Werten.

Für Leute, die zw. 2 versch. Werten wechseln beim zocken, ich tue es nicht, ist es sicher sinnvoll, dass man die CPI in 1er Schritten einstellen kann, dadurch fällt die bei der Konkurrenz übliche nur sehr grobe Einstellungsmöglichkeit weg. Das ist für Low-Senser natürlich wichtiger/interessanter als für High-Senser.

Die Xai gleitet gut über mein Talent und auch über die anderen paar Pads, die ich kurz angetestet habe, ich würde aber trotzdem sagen, dass es andere Glides gibt, die etwas weniger Widerstand haben.

Was soll ich zum Sensor bzw. dessen Performance sagen?

Er tut das was er soll und setzt die Bewegung der Maus perfekt auf den Bildschirm um, auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. 

Hab ExactAim auf 0, keine Jitter-Probleme auf meinem PureTrak Talent, auch auf anderen Pads auf die schnelle kein Probs festgestellt, fühlt sich imho etwas direkter an als mit eingeschaltetem ExactAim, könnte aber auch Placebo sein.

Auch wenns die Software noch nicht gibt und ich sie so also noch nicht beurteilen kann (braucht man eigentlich eh blos für Tastenbelegung und Makros, beides nutze ich eigentlich nicht) ist es imho die bessere Lösung, ein Treiber frisst bloß Ressourcen und ist eine weiter Fehlerquelle.

Der CPI-Button lässt sich übrigens leider nicht belegen, weil SteelSeries verständlicherweise nicht will, dass die Leute aus Versehen im Menü landen, welches eben über längeres drücken dieser Taste aufrufen lässt.

Insgesamt ist die Xai für mich eine verdammt gute Maus, auf jeden Fall das beste was ich bisher in der Hand hatte. Es würde mich aber interessieren ob sie ohne LCD, welches durchaus seine Berechtigung hat, vom Gewicht her mir nicht doch einen Ticken besser liegen würde.

--> Xai = top

PS: In der aktuellen Software sind die Advanced Macros noch deaktiviert.

Ein paar Vergleichsbilder mit Ikari Laser, Deathadder, MX518 und einer alten versifften Copperhead:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToMa380Te (6. November 2009)

Das sind ja echt schöne, gute Bilder! 

Was mich jetzt noch interessiert: hast du eine Kone zum Vergleich testen können? Und wie fühlt sich das Mausrad an? Nimmt die Xai Schweiß eher auf (siehe weiße/gelbe  Intelli-Mäuse) oder weist sie ihn eher ab?
Ich spiele ganz gerne mal CSS und suche eine schöne Maus dafür. Die Kone konnte ich bereits im Saturn testen, sie lag schön in der Hand - mehr konnte ich leider nicht herausfinden. Das Mausrad hatte allerdings kaum bis gar keinen Widerstand - und das bei 'ner Gaming-Maus?  
Ach und: gleitet die Xai leise über das Mauspad?

Mir gefällt das schlichte Design und die geringe Lift-off Distance der Xai, aber die rechten Seitentasten irritieren mich ein wenig. Sind sie auch nützlich oder nur für Linkshänder geeignet?
Ich schwanke zwischen der Xai und der Kone Max. Beide schenken sich offensichtlich nichts, aber welche Maus ist dann in der Praxis besser (angenehmer, genauer zu steuern, siehe CSS etc.)? Sind Mausformen wie die Kone oder die Xai/Intelli-Mäuse präziser zu handhaben?
Btw. die DeathAdder habe ich bereits wegen des Profil-Button-Bug zurückgegeben - die zweite war nach einer Woche ebenfalls defekt. Allerdings war mir die Maus auch einfach ein wenig zu groß bzw. konnte ich ihr irgendwie nichts abgewinnen...
Die G9, die ich schon länger habe, liegt mir nicht so. Sie hat ihren Dienst aber ganz gut getan. 
Ist die Xai wirklich so extrem gut wie überall gesagt wird  oder konntest du keine Verbesserung feststellen (v.a. in CSS, da gute Mäuse für Singleplayer-Spiele irrelevant sind)?

Ok, sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich bin nunmal an dieser Maus interessiert und würde gerne mehr von deinen Erfahrungen damit hören (bzw. lesen). Ich will auch nicht gerne ins Klo greifen. 

Vielen Dank, falls du antwortest.


----------



## Bullveyr (8. November 2009)

Hab keine Kone, halte von der Maus schon wegen des Konzepts nichts, Kone und Xai lassen sich auch nur schwer miteinander vergleichen, die Kone wiegt z.B. schon mal 20g mehr.

Mausrad ist wie ich glaub schon geschrieben habe relativ hart, knackig und präzise aber nicht schwergängig dafür recht laut beim rauf scrollen.
Bezüglich Tasten und Mausrad wäre ich beim Probegreifen im Laden grundsätzlich etwas skeptisch.
Die Oberfläche bleibt auch mit recht schwitzigen Händen griffig.

Ich nutze Stoffpads, da ist die Lautstärke sowieso kein Thema aber ich hab mal das Razer eXactMat, PureTrak Deluxe und SteelSeries SX aus dem Schrank geholt: Die Xai ist auf allen dreien eindeutig leiser als eine Deathadder (mit Hyperglides).

Die Tasten auf der rechten Seite (standardmäßig mit tilt belegt) sind grundsätzlich fuer Linkshänder gedacht, ich kann sie nicht sinnvoll nutzen, das muss aber nicht für jeden gelten.

Technisch ist die Xai der Kone überlegen, ist aber nicht unbedingt etwas, dass man in der Praxis merkt.

Welche Maus dir am besten gefällt kann dir niemand sagen, das muss man selber rausfinden da das wichtigste die Form ist bzw. wie gut einem eine Maus in der Hand liegt.
Man kann eigentlich nur an bestimmten Präferenzen (Größe und Gewicht der Maus, welchen Griff man nutzt, Sensitivity, ...) eine Richtung vorgeben.
Für mich sind z.B. ein großer Teil der aktuellen Mäuse einfach zu schwer und klobig, haben grottige 4-way wheels und an der Performance hapert es auch oft.

Zu meiner eigenen Performance mit der Xai kann ich nicht viel sagen weil ich in den Monaten davor kaum bis gar nicht gezockt habe, würde aber eindeutig sagen, dass ich mit ihr besser zurecht komme als mit der Ikari.

PS: Auf Hardwareluxx gibt es nen recht ausführlichen Thread zur Xai.


----------



## ToMa380Te (17. November 2009)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> Hab keine Kone, halte von der Maus schon wegen des Konzepts nichts, Kone und Xai lassen sich auch nur schwer miteinander vergleichen, die Kone wiegt z.B. schon mal 20g mehr.



Danke. Ich habe mich für die Kone entschieden, inklusive Sota. Ich bin sehr überrascht, wie viel besser die Kone über die Sota flutscht - deutlich besser als auf meinem Destructor Pad - wie 'nen Schlittschuh halt.   Ohne Worte...
Gut, an das relativ leichtgängige Mausrad habe ich mich glücklicher Weise sehr schnell gewöhnt (hatte vorher ja die G9 ).
Was ich aber jetzt nicht verstehe ist: Warum lassen sich die Kone und die Xai nur schwer miteinander vergleichen?
Es sind beides Computermäuse der gehobenen Preisklasse. Und beide werden als "Gaming-Mäuse" angepriesen.
- Weil die Kone, ich zitiere: "schon mal 20g mehr" wiegt?
Und was meinst du mit dem "Konzept", von dem du ja angeblich nichts hältst? Gerade weil ich "High-Senser" (oder was auch immer ) bin, überzeugt mich die Kone. Ansonsten hätte ich auch die Xai genommen, da sie leichter ist.

Allgemein wäre ich aber vorsichtig, über Dinge zu urteilen, die ich nicht habe/kenne. Gerade bei Computermäusen muss erstmal die Form stimmen, dann die Technik, die drin steckt - und ersteres ist ja bekanntlich bei jedem unterschiedlich.


----------



## Bullveyr (18. November 2009)

ToMa380Te schrieb:


> Was ich aber jetzt nicht verstehe ist: Warum lassen sich die Kone und die Xai nur schwer miteinander vergleichen?
> Es sind beides Computermäuse der gehobenen Preisklasse. Und beide werden als "Gaming-Mäuse" angepriesen.


Ein Bentley und ein Aston Martin sind auch beides Autos der oberen Preisklasse, lassen sich aber trotzdem schwer vergleichen. 

Kone = recht großes und sehr schweres ergonomisches Blingbling-Monster

Xai = im Prinzip simple, rechte kleine und leichte symmetrische Maus 




> Und was meinst du mit dem "Konzept", von dem du ja angeblich nichts hältst?


Zu schwer (knapp 120g), Wheight Tuning Systems sind schlecht für die Balance solange sie nicht zentral positioniert sind, 4-Way Wheels haben bei einer Gaming Mouse nichts zu suchen, Sensor könnte bei meiner recht niedrigen  Sensitivity an seine Grenzen stoßen, Blingbling brauch ich nicht (treibt nur Kosten und Gewicht in die Höhe).

Die Form liegt mir auch nicht, hat aber nicht wirklich mit dem Konzept zu tun, kritisiere ich auch nicht

Die Kova würde mich da schon eher ansprechen, sehe aber schon auf den ersten Blick einige Design-Schwächen (nicht unbedingt welche, die für mich ins Gewicht fallen)



> Allgemein wäre ich aber vorsichtig, über Dinge zu urteilen, die ich nicht habe/kenne. Gerade bei Computermäusen muss erstmal die Form stimmen, dann die Technik, die drin steckt - und ersteres ist ja bekanntlich bei jedem unterschiedlich.


Bin ich auch, nur kenne ich mit mit Mäusen (v.a. auch der Technik) gut genug aus um auf den ersten Blick sagen zu können ob eine bestimmte Maus etwas für mich wäre.
Beschwerden/Kritik über die Form wirst du von mir in den seltensten Fällen sehen, und selbst wenn gibt es dafür gute Gründe.

Ich muss auch nicht einen VW Pritschenbus probe fahren um zu wissen, dass das nicht das geeignete Auto für mich, das hat nichts mit objektiver Qualität zu tun.

PS: Über den haarsträubenden Marketing Bullshit von Roccat sag ich mal lieber nichts. 

PPS: Ich hab bei meiner Xai übrigens leichte pos. acceleration, ist aber nichts was mein Aiming stört.

PPPS: hauptsache du bist zufrieden mit der Kone.


----------



## Richie688 (27. November 2009)

hat hier jemand vllt ne mx518 und ne xai und dazu n steelpad qck? 

ich bräuchte nen kleinen vergleich der gleiteigenschaften. 

ich habe selber noch die ur-mx518 und bin mit den mausfüßen schon sehr zufrieden - sind die von der xai da vergleichbar?


----------



## ToMa380Te (28. November 2009)

> "Ein Bentley und ein Aston Martin sind auch beides Autos der oberen Preisklasse, lassen sich aber trotzdem schwer vergleichen.
> Kone = recht großes und sehr schweres ergonomisches Blingbling-Monster
> Xai = im Prinzip simple, rechte kleine und leichte symmetrische Maus"
> 
> ...


----------



## Richie688 (28. November 2009)

ja du kannst mir auch sagen wie die kone gleiten kann, weil ich im moment zwischen der xai und der kone etwas am schwanken bin. 

aber da ich kurze zeit ( 1 stunde) die kinzu hatte, bin ich jetzt vorsichtiger und weiß, dass gut rutschende mäuße nicht selbstverständlich sind ^^


danke schonmal für die hilfe


----------



## buzty (29. November 2009)

@ToMa380Te: es ist immerwieder schön zu sehen wenn 2 menschen unterschiedlicher meinung sind  einmal hast du unrecht indem du du spieß umdrehst und sagst die xai wäre schwer und die kone leichtgängig - das mag zwar stimmen aber bullveyr meinte nunmal das pure gewicht und da ist die kone numal schwerer  ansonsten seit ihr glaube ich garnicht so untrschiedlicher meinung - nämlich, dass man eigentlich nicht einfach sagen kann "die maus ist gut" oder "die ist schlecht", da es einfach zu unterschidliche maßstäbe gibt. die restlichen von dir kritisierten sachen, sind nur dingen, mit den bullveyr ausdrücken wollte, dass er schon auf bildern o..ä. erkennt dass ihm eine maus nicht gefällt - kann ich gut nachvollziehen. bei mir zwar etwas krasser und vllt verständlicher, da ich bei sämtlichen ergonomischen mäusen direkt sagen kann dass sie nix für mich sind - ich bin linkshänder!  
und zu deinem ps: ja das qck ist ein steelpad, so wie die steelseries-pads auch gern kurz genannt werden!  wie ist eigentlich das sota von der oberfläche her, plastikmäßig oder stoff?

@bullveyr: verdammt jetzt bringst du mich doch dazu mir bald ne xai zu kaufen  die salmosa ist mir etwas zu klein, die diamondback etwas zu flach - vllt trifft die xai dann mienen geschmack! claw/fingertip-grip hab ich auch, läuft die auch gut mit 400-800 dpi? 
btw: ich dachte immer ich wäre ne ausnahme mit maiener maus+pad-sammlung


----------



## Painxx (30. November 2009)

Ich finde Xai, die ich schon seit über 1 Monat habe, invergleich zu Deathadder, Intelli 1.1, 3.0 , G500, G9X, Mamba, X8, Kova, Kone (hatte über 11 Monate) die beste Maus ever. Form + Laser + Material + Funktionen = Perfekt


----------



## buzty (30. November 2009)

so, ich habe mir jetzt doch die kinzu gekauft. sie liegt inefach besser in der hand bei mir... 
und bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Dezember 2009)

ToMa380Te schrieb:


> > "Ein Bentley und ein Aston Martin sind auch beides Autos der oberen Preisklasse, lassen sich aber trotzdem schwer vergleichen.
> > Kone = recht großes und sehr schweres ergonomisches Blingbling-Monster
> > Xai = im Prinzip simple, rechte kleine und leichte symmetrische Maus"
> 
> ...


Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, dass sich die beiden Mäuse sehr stark unterscheiden, ok Blingbling-Monster wäre nicht nötig gewesen weil es wertend ist, der Rest sind aber (objektive) Fakten in Relation zueinander gesetzt.
Bei deiner Beschreibung ist das nicht der Fall.



> > "4-Way Wheels haben bei einer Gaming Mouse nichts zu suchen"
> 
> 
> Ich wette, früher hieß es: Was bitte soll dieses komische Rad an der Maus? Als "Progamer" (oder wie auch immer man das nennen will ) braucht man das doch niemals..."
> Nun wird es das Gleiche sein wie mit dem Rad. Oder den Seitentasten. Wer's nicht hat, braucht es nicht - und wer's hat, will es nicht mehr missen.


Natürlich ist das meine persönliche Meinung, das Problem für mich bei 4-way wheels ist, dass sie sich negativ auf die Grundeigenschaften des Wheels auswirken, zudem ist tilt für mich zum binden nicht wirklich praktikabel.



> > "Bin ich auch, nur kenne ich mit mit Mäusen (v.a. auch der Technik) gut genug aus um auf den ersten Blick sagen zu können ob eine bestimmte Maus etwas für mich wäre."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich steht die Form an erster Stelle, nur nützt mir das recht wenig wenn die Technik nicht mitmacht. Die Unterschiede können gewaltig sein, was sie beim Sensor der Kone und der Xai auch sind.
Bei meiner Sens wird die Kone wahrscheinlich nicht mehr mitkommen, jemandem, der mit einer höheren Sens zockt, kann das natürlich egal sein.



> > "Ich muss auch nicht einen VW Pritschenbus probe fahren um zu wissen, dass das nicht das geeignete Auto für mich, das hat nichts mit objektiver Qualität zu tun."
> 
> 
> Ok. Das dürfte mit zu den schlechtesten Vergleichen hier im Forum gehören...
> Zumal eine moderne Computermaus nichts mit einem (doch etwas älteren) Volkswagen zu tun hat (gut, "Technik" steckt in beiden drin, ich gebs ja zu)


Du hast den Sinn des Vergleiches glaub ich nicht ganz verstanden, das war nicht wertend gemeint.

Der VW mag ein fantastisches Stück Auto sein nur was will ich mit so einem Arbeitstier, einen LKW kann ich ja auch nicht gebrauchen

@buzty

keine Probleme mit pos./neg. acceleration oder Aussetzern?


----------



## buzty (3. Dezember 2009)

bislang noch nicht, obwohl ich eig auch lowsense spiel (800cpi,win 6/11,ingame(cs) ~1,7 (bin da noch ein wenig am tüfteln wie es perfekt ist) hab ich da keine sprünge o.ä, drin.
interessanter wiese sind die "kratzigen mausfüße" auf nem qck absolut kein problem - auf nem goliathus auch nicht extrem abre spürbar


----------



## Richie688 (3. Dezember 2009)

also die kinzu, die ich kurz hatte, konnte man kaum auf meinem qck bewegen, so haben die mausfüße gekratzt


----------



## Torr Samaho (5. Dezember 2009)

die meisten maus-reviews halten sich mit nebensächlichkeiten wie verpackung der maus und irgendwelchen gimmicks auf und kommen selten zum wesentlichen, das ist vor allem die form der maus und ob der sensor präzise arbeitet und auf keiner unterlage aussetzer zeigt.    nun hat dieser test der xai meine begeisterung etwas gedämpft. die maus hätte zufällige aussetzer. kann das jemand bestätigen?     ich schwanke zur zeit zwischen der xai und der logitech g9x, die ebenfalls den adns-9500 sensor benutzt. preislich sind sie etwa gleich. wenn die xai aussetzer zeigt und die g9x nicht, kann das nur firmwarebedingt sein. erfahrungen zu xai vs g9x?


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Dezember 2009)

Der Test sagt gar nichts aus. Der Sensor arbeitet präzise und die Aussetzer in dem Video kann man leicht erklären. Das Pad ist sowas von verdreckt das da irgendwas in den Sensor gekommen ist. Ich hab die Xai seit Release und auch mal einen Aussetzer gehabt. Da ist ein Haar meiner Katze unten in den Sensor gekommen. Sauber gemacht und nie wieder Probleme damit gehabt.


----------

